# Field Trainers in Ks/Mo



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Do you have a training group now? Are you familiar with any of the retriever clubs in your area? I am sure they can direct you towards a trainer or invite to training days. 

If you are not I would suggest to try entryexpress.net and search for clubs in your area

https://www.apps.akc.org/apps/club_search/index_master.cfm?club_id=3575

Kansas City Retriever Club Home Page

Bootheel Retriever Club - K9Contenders.com

Here is what I found in a little time search.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

WC and WCX tests are not put on by retriever clubs, it is a title only recognized by GRCA. Look to your local golden retriever club to find out if they have a training group for WC/X. Your local club is: Wheatland Golden Retriever Club


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> WC and WCX tests are not put on by retriever clubs, it is a title only recognized by GRCA. Look to your local golden retriever club to find out if they have a training group for WC/X. Your local club is: Wheatland Golden Retriever Club


Darn it, I guess some of the clubs that put those test are just inventing the ribbons and titles for them.  The clubs have to be recognized by the GRCA, FCRSA, LRC etc to put those test. I am sure that the OP can find someone even at a local retriever club who could put them on the right track or at least start training for it.


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

Contact the Kansas City Golden Retriever Club. They will point you in the right direction 


Kansas City Golden Retriever Club | Member Club Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

Plenty of trainers in both states. Where are you located and how involved with your dog's training and competing do you intend to be? 

Goals beyond WC/X or is that it?

John


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am President of the Kansas City Golden Retriever Club. We do have members that participate in field, and we do put on our own field events. Please contact our secretary Dr. Ted Barnett on our website, and he can direct you to the appropriate members in our club that do field.

Also, we are always looking for new members.


----------



## SpellboundGld (May 30, 2015)

Hi, Marie ~ Sorry, I am just now getting back to this link that I started! Sheesh! Where does time go! Anyway, I am planning on coming to KCGRC Field Day on the 30th! Looking forward to meeting other fellow GR owners. Will you be there? Lisa


----------

